# Zeichentrickhäuschen zeichnen



## Transporter (30. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich gucke mich gerade wegen ordentlicher Grafiksoftware um. Hab hier gelesen, daß beispielweise 3D Studio Max ein sehr umfangreichen Programm ist. Die Beispielbilder die ich bis her im Netz gefunden habe sind aber ziemlich professionell. Ich will aber lediglich ein paar  kleine Häuschen zeichnen. Am besten wäre, wenn diese im Zeichentrickstil wären. Ich habe im Anhang mal ein Beispielbild angehängt. Ich habe bereits ähnliche Bildchen mit PhotoFiltre erstellt, aber ich glaube, daß dieses Programm in Sachen 3D doch schnell an seine Gränzen kommt. Meine Frage ist nun, welchen Programm für mich ideal wäre. Soll ich mich wirklich in Max einarbeiten, oder gibt es vielleicht etwas einfachere und besonders für Anfänger bessere Programme, mit denen ich diese Bilder auch zeichnen könnte?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## cody- (30. März 2006)

Für solche Grafiken wie im Anhang empfiehlt sich meines Erachtens ein Vektorprogramm (Illustrator, FreeHand, CorelDraw). Mit denen kannst du zwar nicht wirklich 3D-Häuser erstellen, aber gerade für comichafte Grafiken mit 3D-"Schein" sind jene Programme bestens geeignet.


----------



## foxx21 (30. März 2006)

Also ich denke mal das das Geld ziemlich verschwendet wäre, wenn man 3d Studio Max für so etwas kaufen würde. Ich denke auch das du am besten mit einem Vektor Programm, wie z.B. Freehand oder Illustrator bedient bist. 

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre auch, es mit der Hand zu zeichnen und im Photoshop nachzucolorieren.

lg

foxx21


----------



## MHertwig (31. März 2006)

Mit Inkscape kommst Du bestimmt weiter, absolut easy zu bedienen und kostet nichts. Zu umfangreicheren Paketen kannst Du immer noch umsteigen wenn Dir der Funktionsumfang nicht genügen sollte. ... oder was ganz Innovatives, Stift, Papier und Scanner


----------

